# Bathroom Remodel



## Tophatkat (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey guys, here's some pics of some before and after shots of my recent bathroom remodel. First major DIY project that we tackled ourselves. We're very pleased with the results, let me know what you guys think. Tim ^i^


----------



## Tophatkat (Sep 7, 2008)

more pics of finished project.


----------



## Tomthebrewer (Jun 26, 2009)

Looks good! I've recently done the same kind of thing to my 3 bathrooms.

One comment, though. In my opinion, it would look much better without a shower curtain. What about aqua glass doors?

Good work!


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice tile pattern... breaking up the white 4x4... also, I like the vanity light... interesting design, also, I'm a bit envious: is seems your cement board/new drywall/existing drywall transition is *perfect*. Well done!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I believe the backer board seams are supposed to be fiberglass taped and mudded with thinset. As well as the screw heads, before the Redguard. Or at least caulked with silicon. Especially the inside corners as the only protection there now is one layer of caulking. It looks very nice. Did you use sanded or unsanded grout after the picture? Be safe, G


----------



## Tophatkat (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words fellas. Tom we toyed with the idea of the clear glass doors, but I'm not really a fan. The compromise was that semi-clear shower curtain. Levi, It took a lot of work to get those transitions even, having not done sheetrock before this I went through a lot of joint compound applying and sanding, and the vanity light is a light we picked up at Ikea we liked the idea of the water ripple pattern on it and it was something different. LOL. GBAR I don't have pictures of it but we taped and mudded the seams after the red guard which is how I had believed it was to be done... I hope now I was right LOL And we used unsanded for the walls, and sanded for the floor.


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

looks tip top!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice job
I'm working on finishing up the bathroom I started back in Dec 04 :laughing:


----------

